# Schwinn Sprint Metal Water Bottle and Holder



## Runjohnhog (Dec 23, 2013)

Need some help in identifying a unique piece of Schwinn history I obtained. I just got a nice metal water bottle and associated holder that are both stamped Schwinn Sprint on them. I did some research and found a similar holder in the 65' Schwinn Dealer catalog. However that one comes with a plastic "unbreakable" water bottle.  This metal bottle makes me think it is from an earlier era of Schwinn history. 
Any help in the identification of manufacture date would be appreciated.
4 pictures attached


----------



## Metacortex (Dec 23, 2013)

Schwinn actively used the "Sprint" branding from '64 through '67. For example I see that specific bottle listed in the '67 dealer parts catalog as p/n 47 305 with the description "Polished aluminum feeder bottle". It was only sold separately, not with a cage. 

The Sprint branded bottle cages were sold in 4 different versions including two different handlebar mount versions - one chrome wire, the other chrome flat steel for 2 bottles, and two different frame mount versions - one chrome wire, one chrome flat steel (the one in your pics). All of the cages came with plastic bottles included in a choice of White, Red or Blue colors.

One of the chrome wire frame mount cages (sans bottle) recently sold on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310818952722
Another one is being listed at an extremely high price: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281175978923

The chrome flat steel Sprint cage was p/n 47 320, 47 321 or 47 322 with white, red or blue bottles respectively.


----------

